# Coralife colormax bulbs



## thisoe (May 10, 2010)

Hey I was wondering if any one has had any experiences with these bulbs? They're much more expensive than the regular 6700k bulbs. Does the colormax make that big of a difference with the plants? My lighting fixure uses two of these bulbs, and if I were to replace them it would cost as much as what I paid for my lighting fixture.
Coralife Colormax-6700K 65W Power Compact Lamp-St.Pin - Lighting - Power Compact Lamps at BigalsOnline


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Out of my knowledge, the colormax just enhances the color of the fish! Different lighting does different for the fish~
I wouldn't do it to be honest, at least that's my advice, I rather go find Pat and grab those regular bulbs off him! He sells em at a very good price!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They're quite pink. I only use them in combination with 10000K bulbs. Together, it gives the perfect colour to my eyes. The plants don't need them though. Colormax, 10000K, 6700K 6500K, plants will all grow with them. The colour is for pleasing your eye, not for plant growth, so if you don't want to use them, don't.

Oh, if you are using the 65W PC's King Ed's sells All Glass bulbs much cheaper than the Coralife ones. I think I paid $18.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think I am addicted to them. Expensive for sure. 

I grapped everyone (only 3) from Mello when they were up for sale


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I love using colormax bulbs. I always have them in my discus tanks. I use 2 10k and 2 colormax pc bulbs combine. Looks very nice!


----------



## thisoe (May 10, 2010)

so the bulbs change the color of your lighting? Did the fish become more colorful?


----------

